# High Idle, 2003 Altima 2.5S



## paul79 (Sep 14, 2010)

Finally got my new engine put into my car (and from what the mechanic said, cylinders 2 &3 were shot on the old engine) but I'm still having the problem of the car...revving while idle.

I'm curious if I can use the idle re-train method, try cleaning out the throttle body, or replace it entirely in order to fix the issue.

Note: my car has manual transmission, if that makes any difference


----------



## paul79 (Sep 14, 2010)

Replaced the throttle body, and I've been trying to perform the manual idle retrain method from the service manual.

I tried it a few times following the instructions exactly, but the SES light wasn't blinking or turning on/off as per the instructions until I held the clutch down as well. At the end of the instructions when I turn the car on, and it's supposed to be learning how to correctly idle, the car revs from 1.5k to 2.5k and each time it goes down, the SES light blinks on, and it stays that way.

I've also got codes referencing 3 bad sensors: o2 sensor (bank 2), camshaft sensor and crankshaft sensor. Would these sensors being bad prevent the idle retrain? The service manual doesn't give any details aside from "if this procedure doesn't work, diagnose the problem" which doesn't tell this grease-monkey in learning anything


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't think the bad rear O2 sensor would be an issue, but the cam and crank sensors might be a factor.


----------



## sggs (Aug 24, 2011)

i think if the o2 sensor is bad even if you retrain you'll still have the problem. a bad o2 sensor can cause that sort of idle issue, so could a vacuum leak


----------

